# Εγκαταστάσεις > Συστήματα Επικοινωνίας >  >  Σύνδεση θυροτηλεφώνου σε παλιά εγκατάσταση

## master3763

Γεια  σας παιδιά ! θέλω να βάλω καινούριο θυροτηλέφωνο στο σπίτι μου . 
  Είναι μία παλιά κατοικία  στην οποία έχουμε το παλιό σύστημα θυροτηλεφώνου όπως φαίνετε στην παρακάτω φωτο.   






Και θέλω να συνδέσω τα καλώδια της εγκατάστασης (5 στο σύνολο)  με της επαφές του καινούριου θυροτηλεφώνου που πήρα . Πώς θα το κάνω αυτό ?
  Μπορεί κάποιος να μου αντιστοιχίσει τις επαφές του παλιού με το καινο΄ριο θυροτηλέφωνο που πήρα ?
  Το καινούριο θυροτηλέφωνο είναι μάρκα TEGUI . 





Tώρα ποιο συγκεκριμένα είναι ούτε κ αυτό μπόρεσα να καταλάβω. 
  Θα ήθελα την βοήθεια τον σχετικών πάνω στο θέμα . 
  Ευχαριστώ προκαταβολικά !

----------


## chs

οταν πιγες να παρεις το νεο θυροτηλεφωνο τους ειπες πια ειναι η μαρκα θυροτηλεφωνου που χρισιμοπιουσες πριν?...

----------


## k_sotiris

Αυτό το θυροτηλέφωνο που είχες τι μάρκα είναι;
Ακόμα μπορεί να υπάρχει πρόβλημα στην λητουργεία, όπως, τα παλιά θυροτηλέφωνα χρησιμοποιούσαν μικρόφωνα άνθρακος και τα νέα έχουν πυκνωτικό μικρόφωνο. Συνήθος τέτοιοι συνδιασμοί εμένα δεν μου έχουν παίξει.

----------


## briko

1ο στο χαρτοκουτο του tegui  πρεπει να εχει το σχεδιο. αν μπορεις ανεβασετο 
2ο στο βομβιτη του πρωτου υποτιθετε πυγενουν καποα καλωδια που δεν φενονται αν ειναι δυνατον ανεβασε και αυτη την φωτο καλυτερα

για τους υπολυπους πρεπει να ξερουν οτι σε ολα τα παλια θυροτηλεφωνα μπορουν να μπουν σχεδον ολα τα νεα αρκει να ξερεις την εσωτερικη καλωδιοση

----------


## briko

Συνέχεια εκμάθησης για θυροτηλέφωνα.
Τα χειρολαβής δουλεύουν συνήθως με 5 σύρματα.
Αυτά είναι
1 το κοινό (γη)
2 το μικρόφωνο
3 το μεγάφωνο 
4 η κλειδαριά 
5 η επιστροφή (το κουδούνι)
Οι διαφορές στις εταιρίες βρίσκονται μόνον στο πως ονομάζει η καθεμία τις επαφές αυτές και το τι τύπο βομβητή χρησιμοποιεί

----------


## k_sotiris

Τα επίτοιχα θυροτηλέφωνα με πόσα καλόδια δουλεύουν ;

----------


## master3763

Λυπών παιδιά ανεβάζω και το manual που βρήκα .  
Δεν το αγόρασα εγώ το θΤ. Θα ρωτούσα και της λεπτομέρειες ... 
Περιμένω την πολύτιμη βοήθεια σας . Ευχαριστώ για της απαντήσεις, πάω να συνεχίσω το ψάξιμο .

----------


## briko

> Τα επίτοιχα θυροτηλέφωνα με πόσα καλόδια δουλεύουν ;



τα επιτοιχά - χωνευτά  θυροτηλέφωνα δουλεύουν με 6 σύρματα *αλλά* στην πράξη είναι 5 αφού το 6ο σύρμα είναι η γη του μικρόφωνου το όποιο ενώνετε ούτος η άλλως στον ενισχυτή

----------


## briko

τα καλώδια του tegui είναι 
2 γη
3 κλειδαριά
4 μικρόφωνο
5 μεγάφωνο 
το 1Ζ και 1Ε είναι η επιστροφή (βομβητής)
με πολυμετρο βλέπεις αν έχει κάποια από της 2 επαφές κοινή με το 2

στο παλιό θέλω να μου πεις αν δουλεύει έστω κάτι γιατί βλέπω καλώδια σε σημεία που δεν πρέπει να υπάρχουν (μάλλον κάποιος έχει ανακατευτεί) υποτίθεται πατώντας την γλώσσα δεν ακούγετε από το ακουστικό και αφήνοντας την ακούμε και μιλάμε

----------


## master3763

Αυτή είναι η Φώτο που έβγαλα από τον 3-0 όροφο (απο τον γείτονα ) στο σπίτι μου έχω τους ίδιους ακροδέκτες με ίδια χρώματα . Το πρόβλημα είναι ότι δεν ξέρω ποιός ακροδέκτης σε ποιά επαφή αντιστοιχεί ..
  Μπορούμε να το καταλάβουμε από τα χώματα ?  (γι’ αυτό έβγαλα και μία φώτο των επαφών με τις συνδέσεις του παλιού ΘΤ . από τον γείτονα)

----------


## briko

Καταρχάς το παλιό είναι Siemens,είναι πιθανών χαλασμένο στην γλώσσα γιατί είναι τα καλώδια τοποθετημένα όπως νάνε και φυσικά τα χρώματα του κάθε διαμερίσματος της κάθε πολυκατοικίας δεν καθορίζουν το τι είναι αφού οι καλωδιώσεις στις πολυκατοικίες γινοντε συνήθως με ρετάλια!!!

Το ότι υπάρχουν το πράσινο καφέ και μπλε συνδεδεμένα απευθείας με τα καλώδια του ακουστικού σημαίνει ότι το συγκεκριμένο είναι πάντα ανοικτό ,δηλαδή εάν πας στην είσοδο ακούς το τι γίνετε μες το διαμέρισμα όπως και αν στήσεις αυτί ενώ είναι κλειστό το ακουστικό ακούς τι γίνετε κάτω.

Κανονικά δεν θα σε ενδιέφερε αλλά το νέο τηλέφωνο έχει μικρόφωνο πυκνωτικό το όποιο δεν μπορεί να δουλέψει όταν κάποιο παλιό τηλ με μικρόφωνο κάψας άνθρακα είναι ανοικτό .
Τι κάνεις?
Αν θες να έχεις επαφή με την πόρτα αγοράζεις ένα urmet 1130 και *μόνον* 1130 το όποιο έχει κάψα άνθρακα (για Siemens ούτε συζήτηση δεν πρόκριτε να βρεις τίποτε)
Και δεν παρεμβάλετε από  τίποτε αλλιώς πρέπει να φτιάξεις και τα τηλ της υπόλοιπης πολυκατοικίας.

----------

aktis (05-09-16)

----------


## master3763

................

----------


## DxL

Καλησπέρα συνάδελφοι και καλή χρονιά.

Έχω κι εγώ ένα αρχαίο πλην τίμιο θυροτηλέφωνο της Urmet σε 3 διαμερίσματα. 

Ανοίγει κανονικά την κάτω πόρτα, μπορούμε να μιλήσουμε από επάνω σε όποιον είναι κάτω, αλλά από κάτω δεν ακούμε τίποτα.

Άνοιξα την μπουτονιέρα στην είσοδο, και κάποιος είχε ήδη πειράξει το μικρόφωνο με αποτέλεσμα να μην ξέρω ποια καλώδια πρέπει να του συνδέσω. Το μικρόφωνο του παίρνει 2 ή 3 καλώδια? Επειδή εκτός από τις 2 κλασσικές επαφές που έχει στο κάτω μέρος (όπως έχουν και τα κλασσικά ηχειάκια του εμπορίου), αυτό το μικρόφωνο έχει ακόμη μια στο πίσω μέρος στο κέντρο...

Μπορεί κάποιος που έχει κάποια σχετική εμπειρία να με κατευθύνει? Έχω δει που είναι το κουτί στην είσοδο και έχω πρόσβαση σε αυτό αν χρειαστεί.

Ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων

----------


## briko

βγάλε μια φώτο από το τι εχεις θυρομεγαφωνο - ενισχυτή γιατί δεν κατάλαβα τίποτε από αυτά που είπες.

----------


## DxL

Παραθέτω μερικές φωτογραφίες από το θυροτηλέφωνο, τον ενισχυτή, την κάτω μονάδα καθώς και το μικρόφωνο της εισόδου που δεν λειτουργεί.


Θυροτηλέφωνο ανοιχτής ακρόασης Urmet 602/2


Ενισχυτής


Επαφές θυροτηλεφώνου


Μπουτονιέρα Εισόδου (Ηχείο/Μικρόφωνο/Κουδούνια/Φωτάκι)


Το Μικρόφωνο της Εισόδου




Για να τις δεις σε μεγαλύτερο μέγεθος κάνε κλικ πάνω τους...

Θέλω να ρωτήσω: 

1) Σε ποιές επαφές πρέπει να το συνδέσω?? Εγώ σήμερα δοκίμασα στις επαφές 3,4 που είδα σε κάτι σχέδια, αλλά και πάλι δεν έπαιξε. Είχα βάλει ένα ραδιάκι κάτω να παίζει μουσική και δοκίμασα να ακούσω από επάνω αλλά τζίφος. Ακούγεται -όπως και πριν που δεν είχε μικρόφωνο- ένας επαναλαμβανόμενος ήχος.

Επίσης στην επαφή 4 είναι συνδεδεμένος και ο ένας πόλος από το λαμπάκι των κουδουνιών, είναι σωστό αυτό?

2) Παίζει ρόλο η πολικότητα ή όπως και να το συνδέσω πρέπει να λειτουργεί?

3) Εάν δεν λειτουργεί είναι χαλασμένο ή μπορεί να φταίει κάτι άλλο? Πως θα το καταλάβω? Μπορώ να βρω κάποιο αντίστοιχο μικρόφωνο στην αγορά ?

Πάντως από επάνω ακούγομαι κάτω καμπάνα, όταν κάνω τη δοκιμή και μιλάω ή φυσσάω στο μικρόφωνο, ακούγεται μέχρι επάνω. Το πρόβλημα είναι το μικρόφωνο στην είσοδο.

Ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων

----------


## briko

ο ενισχυτής που εχεις μου φαίνεται για νέου τύπου (παίζει με πυκνωτικό μικρόφωνο κάτω ) δες αν εχει μια επαφή PS η αν εχει ένα ολοκληρωμένο της σειράς 4009 4069 η κάτι τέτοιο η αν δεν εχει ρυθμιστικά έντασης η πλακέτα.
Αν είναι έτσι ΠΟΤΕ δεν είχες ακρόαση από κάτω πάνω.
Αν είναι παλαιού τύπου τότε το μικρόφωνο είναι ένα δυναμικό (συνήθως εχει ένα μικρο μεγάφωνο) όπως φαίνεται και από την φώτο και μπορείς να το μετρήσεις και κάτω στις επαφές του (χωρίς καλώδια) η στο σημείο του ενισχυτου με βγαλμένα τα καλώδια από αυτόν.
Πολικότητα φυσικά δεν πειράζει(είναι ένα μεγάφωνο).στην επαφή 4 πρέπει να εχει ΜΟΝΟΝ την επαφή του μεγαφώνου και τίποτε άλλο αλλιώς εχεις βόμβο. Το ποτενσιόμετρο όμως στην είσοδο τώρα τι ρόλο παίζει δεν ξέρω αφού αν εχεις παλαιού τύπου ενισχυτή - αφού εχεις παλαιού τύπου θυρομεγαφωνο η ρύθμιση της έντασης γίνετε πάνω από τον ενισχυτή.

----------


## briko

εάν τα υλικά σου είναι σωστά (και διορθώσεις το θέμα με το 4).
 μια άλλη περίπτωση που μου είχε τύχει σε αυτή την σειρα (οι συσκευές αυτές είναι της δεκαετίας του 60!!!!)με πρόβλημα ήταν κάποιο διαμέρισμα είχε σπασμένο διακόπτη ομιλίας και βραχυκύκλωνε την συνομιλία , φυσικά υπάρχει πάντα η περίπτωση βλάβης του ενισχητου.

----------


## DxL

πλακέτα ενισχυτή


επαφές πλακέτας ενισχυτή


1. Ο ενισχυτής *ΕΧΕΙ* επαφή PS. Οι επαφές του είναι οι εξής: ΓΕΙΩΣΗ, 0 (ΟΥΔΕΤΕΡΟΣ), 220 (ΦΑΣΗ), Α ~ Β, Ps, 1,2,3,4,5,6,7,8.

Μπορείς να μου πεις λίγο πάλι που πρέπει να καταλήγει η κάθε επαφή στην είσοδο για να τα τσεκάρω όλα από την αρχή? 
Βάζω ένα μακρύ καλώδιο τηλεφώνου που έχω, σε κάθε επαφή του ενισχυτή, και βρίσκω σε ποιο καλώδιο αντιστοιχεί στην είσοδο με το πολύμετρο. Έτσι έκανα και βρήκα τις επαφές 3,4 οι οποίες απ' ότι κατάλαβα πρέπει να καταλήγουν ΜΟΝΟ στο μικρόφωνο. Πάντως όταν τις συνέδεσα μόνο στο μικρόφωνο (αφαιρώντας το λαμπάκι) δεν είδα καμία διαφορά (εξακολουθεί να μην ακούγεται τίποτα επάνω, παρά μόνο ένας επαναλαμβανόμενος ήχος όπως και πριν).

2. Ρυθμιστικά έντασης *ΔΕΝ* έχει πουθενά η πλακέτα.

Ολοκληρωμένο 
CD4001BE 
RCA H 715


3. Το ολοκληρωμένο *ΔΕΝ* είναι κάποιο από τα 4009, 4069 που ανέφερες. Το ολοκληρωμένο γράφει επάνω: "*CD4001BE RCA H 715*". Έβγαλα όσο μπορούσα καλύτερη φωτογραφία από την πλακέτα όπου φαίνεται τι έχει ακριβώς επάνω, καθώς και από το ολοκληρωμένο, για να τα δεις...

4. Πως μπορώ να καταλάβω εάν κάποιος διακόπτης ομιλίας είναι βραχυκυκλωμένος? Ποιο καλώδιο πρέπει να απομονώνω σε κάθε θυροτηλέφωνο για να τον καταργώ προσωρινά για να κάνω δοκιμές? (οι επαφές στα θυροτηλέφωνα είναι: 5, 6, 7, 8, Ap, Rz). Άμα ήταν βραχυκυκλωμένος δεν θα έπρεπε απλά να ακούμε συνέχεια στην είσοδο ήχο από το συγκεκριμένο διαμέρισμα σαν να ήταν πατημένος?

Μικρόφωνο εισόδου



5. Το μικρόφωνο μου τελικά τι τύπου είναι ? Πως μπορώ να δοκιμάσω εάν λειτουργεί ? Υπάρχουν τέτοια ακόμα στην αγορά ? Μήπως έχει αλλαχθεί ο ενισχυτής και το συγκεκριμένο όντως δεν κάνει και θέλει μικρόφωνο άλλου τύπου?

Νομίζω ότι πρώτα θα πρέπει να αποκλείσουμε λάθος συνδεσμολογία, πρόβλημα στο μικρόφωνο, είτε κάποιο πρόβλημα στα θυρομεγάφωνα των διαμερισμάτων όπως βραχυκύκλωμα που ανέφερες, και μετά να πάμε σε αντικατάσταση του ενισχυτού, τι λες?

Όσον αφορά το ποτενσιόμετρο και το δεύτερο μικρό μικρόφωνο στην είσοδο που είδες, προφανώς είναι παπατζηλίκι που έκαναν οι ενοικιαστές που είχαμε, προσπαθώντας να το φτιάξουν. Τα έχω βγάλει εννοείται...

Αυτά.

Ελπίζω να μην σε κούρασα...

Περιμένω οδηγίες...

----------


## paulos2610

εδώ είσαι φίλε master:

παλιό____καινούριο


6 καφέ ___ 1z
3 κίτρινο __ 2
t κόκκινο _ 3
1 μπλέ ___ 6
2 πράσινο _5

μόνο στο 1 και 2 απο το παλιό δεν ειμαι σίγουρος αλλα δεν πειράζει αυτό το βλέπεις και στην πράξη ειναι η επικοινωνία

----------


## briko

Αφού έχεις PS είναι ενισχυτής νέου τύπου.
Το θυρομεγαφωνο σου είναι παλαιού τύπου .Κάποιος παλαιοτέρα έκανε την αλλαγή δεν δούλεψε και τα παράτησε.
Οι επαφές του θυροτηλεφώνου 5,6 είναι το μεγάφωνο και το 7,8 είναι το μικρόφωνο.
Ο διακόπτης έχει 2 λαμακια και πολλές φορές έσπαζε το ένα και βραχυκύκλωνε η μια επαφή με την γη και γονάτιζε το σύστημα. Το AP είναι η κλειδαριά και το   RZ η επαφή του βομβητή η κοινή γη είναι το 6 που είναι και για το μεγάφωνο.
Από τον ενισχυτή βγάζεις τα 4 αυτά καλώδια και τα μετράς δεν πρέπει να έχεις καμία αντίσταση. Ίσως να έχεις βραχυκύκλωμα στις επαφές 6,7 που είναι η γη του μεγάφωνου και 7 η γη του μικρόφωνου.
Στην είσοδο οι επαφές 1,2 είναι το μεγάφωνο και το3,4 το μικρόφωνο ΑΛΛΑ δεν ταιριάζει με τον ενισχυτή.
Πρέπει η να αλλάξεις τον ενισχυτή η να αλλάξεις το θυρομεγαφωνο γιανα έχεις ομιλία από κάτω πάνω. 2ειναι η γη του μεγάφωνου και 3 η γη του μικρόφωνου
Αυτό που είπες για το δεύτερο μικρό μικρόφωνο με το ποτενσιόμετρο δεν το κατάλαβα (υπάρχει και δεύτερο?) η μεγάλη κάψα είναι μικρόφωνο άνθρακος και μερικές φορές (πολύ λίγες ταίριαζε με τον ενισχυτή παλαιού τύπου.
Τα ολοκληρωμένα 4001 είναι της σειράς 4000 και με αυτό έκαναν τον ηλεκτρονικό ήχο κλήσης σε αντίθεση με σένα που έχει βομβητή και θέλεις μόνον τα 12 VAC το ΑΒ δηλαδή
Άρα δεν γίνετε να βάλεις τα 12 VAC στην είσοδο του μικρόφωνου εισόδου.

----------


## DxL

Ναι, τώρα θυμήθηκα την ιστορία εκείνη: Παλιότερα επειδή δεν ακουγόταν καθαρά τι έλεγες όταν μιλούσες από κάτω, δοκίμασαν να βάλουν ένα άλλο μικρόφωνο (είναι το μικρούλι που βλέπεις σε αυτή τη φωτογραφία ακριβώς κάτω από το κανονικό)  και να το ρυθμίσουν με ένα ποτενσιόμετρο, χωρίς όμως επιτυχία. 

Τώρα για το ότι έχει αλλαχθεί ο ενισχυτής δεν το γνώριζα και μου φαίνεται και περίεργο, αλλά ίσως εξηγεί γιατί δεν λειτουργεί...

Οι υπόλοιπες επαφές του ενισχυτή, εκτός των 1,2,3,4 σε τι αντιστοιχούν? Δηλαδή οι Α ~ Β και Ps...

Πάντως δοκιμάζοντας το μικρόφωνο άνθρακος συνδέοντάς το με ένα καλώδιο με καρφί στον υπολογιστή δεν λειτουργεί, ενώ το μικρό (που είχανε βάλει εκ των υστέρων δοκιμαστικά μαζί με το ποτενσιόμετρο στην είσοδο), δουλεύει κανονικά...

Από τη στιγμή που με αυτό τον ενισχυτή μπορώ να μιλάω από επάνω και να με ακούν στην είσοδο, δηλαδή λειτουργεί το μεγάφωνο που είναι συνδεδεμένο στις επαφές 1, 2, δεν γίνεται με ένα συμβατό με τον ενισχυτή μικρόφωνο στην είσοδο (που θα συνδεθεί στις επαφές 3, 4) να το κάνω να λειτουργήσει όπως είναι ? Τι είδος μικροφώνου χρειάζεται αυτός ο ενισχυτής για να λειτουργήσει ?

Αυτό που είπες με τα ολοκληρωμένα δεν το πολυκατάλαβα... Εμένα είναι της σειράς 4001 τελικά, δηλαδή σαν αυτά που ανέφερες παραπάνω ή έχει βομβητή ? Τι σημαίνει ότι 'έχει βομβητή' ? Τα 12VAC που λες, αφορούν τις επαφές 3,4 του μικροφώνου ή την επαφή ΑΒ, μπερδεύτηκα...

----------


## briko

συγνώμη αλλά εγώ δεν  βλέπω το δεύτερο μικρόφωνο.
το Α και Β τα ονομάζουν έτσι είναι τα 12VAC που χρειαζόμαστε για να ανάβουν τα λαμπάκια να δουλεύει η κλειδαριά και να χτυπάει ο βομβητής στα διαμερίσματα.
το μικρόφωνο άνθρακα είναι περιττό το βγάζεις και το πετάς.   Η επαφή PS είναι για να συνδεθεί με το γενικό της μπουτονιέρας εάν εχεις όμως νέου τύπου θυροτηλέφωνα με μελωδικό ήχο κλίσεως.(εσύ δεν εχεις).
βγάλε άμεσα το λαμπάκι από την επαφή 4
δες αν υπάρχει στον ενισχυτή ένα γεφύρωμα από το Β στο 6 
το μικρόφωνο που χρειαζόμαστε είναι πυκνωτικό με προενισχυτής (συνήθως ένα τρανζίστορ) και εχει πολικότητα το 3 στη γη και το 4 το σήμα

στα άλλα διαμερίσματα τι θυροτηλέφωνα υπάρχουν , γιατί είδα σε μια φώτο ότι εχεις καλώδιο στην επαφή PS?

----------


## DxL

Ελπίζω τώρα να φαίνεται καλύτερα.... Πάτησε επάνω στην εικόνα για να μεγαλώσει...

Ο.Κ θα πάω αύριο να αγοράσω αυτό το μικρόφωνο που μου είπες ελπίζω να έχω ευχάριστα νέα!!  :Smile: 

Ευχαριστώ πολύ για τη βοήθεια!!

----------


## DxL

> συγνώμη αλλά εγώ δεν  βλέπω το δεύτερο μικρόφωνο.
> το Α και Β τα ονομάζουν έτσι είναι τα 12VAC που χρειαζόμαστε για να ανάβουν τα λαμπάκια να δουλεύει η κλειδαριά και να χτυπάει ο βομβητής στα διαμερίσματα.
> το μικρόφωνο άνθρακα είναι περιττό το βγάζεις και το πετάς.   Η επαφή PS είναι για να συνδεθεί με το γενικό της μπουτονιέρας εάν εχεις όμως νέου τύπου θυροτηλέφωνα με μελωδικό ήχο κλίσεως.(εσύ δεν εχεις).
> βγάλε άμεσα το λαμπάκι από την επαφή 4
> δες αν υπάρχει στον ενισχυτή ένα γεφύρωμα από το Β στο 6 
> το μικρόφωνο που χρειαζόμαστε είναι πυκνωτικό με προενισχυτής (συνήθως ένα τρανζίστορ) και εχει πολικότητα το 3 στη γη και το 4 το σήμα
> 
> στα άλλα διαμερίσματα τι θυροτηλέφωνα υπάρχουν , γιατί είδα σε μια φώτο ότι εχεις καλώδιο στην επαφή PS?



Πράγματι υπάρχει ένα καλώδιο που γεφυρώνει το Β με την επαφή 6.

Επίσης όντως υπάρχει ένα καλώδιο στην επαφή PS, το οποίο θα δω αύριο που πηγαίνει στο θυρομεγάφωνο της εισόδου. Ίσως να είναι ένα από τα 3-4 καλώδια που δεν πάνε πουθενά και είναι μονωμένα.... Και στα 3 διαμερίσματα έχουμε το ίδιο θυρομεγάφωνο.....

----------

kkmiata (02-03-15)

----------


## DxL

Θέλω να ρωτήσω, στο υπάρχων σύστημα με τα urmet 602/2 που έχει 6 καλώδια σε κάθε διαμέρισμα, μπορώ να συνδέσω θυροτηλεόραση και αν ναι με πόσα καλώδια? Μόνο με τεχνολογία 2 καλωδίων??

Γιατί έχω βρει αυτό σε καλή τιμή με 3 οθόνες, αλλά είναι με τεχνολογία 4 καλωδίων, και λέει ότι θέλει 4 καλώδια να συνδεθούν από την είσοδο στο πρώτο, και μετά 4 από το πρώτο στο δεύτερο και 4 από το δεύτερο στο τρίτο.

http://www.myebaypicsaver.com/PIC/XSLV70F/07.jpg

Αυτό μπορεί να γίνει με την υπάρχουσα καλωδίωση ή θέλει να περάσω καινούρια καλώδια UTP?

Άλλη λύση?

----------


## thespyros

https://www.google.gr/url?sa=t&rct=j...Wtob70q2aELRxw

----------


## her

Στις θυροτηλεοράσεις δεν μπορείς να βάλεις όποια οθόνη σου αρέσει. Θα πρέπει να είναι συμβατή. Άρα μην ψάχνεις πόσα καλώδια έχει η πάλαια με την καινούργια παρά μονάχα ποιο καινούργιο μόνιτορ της URMET είναι συμβατό με το παλαιό. Εσένα είναι θυροτηλέφωνο ή θυροτηλεόραση;

----------


## DxL

Εμένα είναι θυροτηλέφωνο.

Έχει μπουτονιέρα κάτω, ενισχυτή, και 6 καλώδια σε κάθε διαμέρισμα.

Έχω βρει ένα TELCO που κάνει 150 ευρώ η κάθε έγχρωμη οθόνη 7" και γύρω στα 65 η μπουτονιέρα η τριπλή με την κάμερα, με τεχνολογία 2 καλωδίων και 2 χρόνια εγγύηση, ένα κινέζικο στο ebay με 3 οθόνες 7" έγχρωμες και μπουτονιέρα στα 220 ευρώ με δωρεάν μεταφορά και 1 χρόνο εγγύηση.

Για τα ίδια η URMET μου ζητάει 1280.

Καμία πρόταση/ ιδέα?

Αξίζει να περάσω καινούρια καλώδια και να βάλω το κινέζικο, το οποίο και να χαλάσει σε 2-3 χρόνια θα τα έχει βγάλει τα λεφτά του? Να πάω σε TELCO που έχει δοκιμάσει και ένας φίλος 5 χρόνια χωρίς προβλήματα? Για URMET δεν παίζει με τίποτα, δεν τα δίνω τόσα λεφτά για κανένα λόγο!!

----------


## OPTIMUS

φίλε μου καλησπέρα
Το κακό με την TELCO είναι ότι αν τυχόν συμβεί οτιδήποτε θα πρέπει να τα ξυλώσεις , να τα πάς στην αντιπροσωπεία,να τα στείλουν σε κάποιο συνεργάτη τους,να τα τεστάρει και ανάλογα να αντικαταστήσει το ή τα προβληματικά υλικά και εκ των υστέρων να τα στείλει στην αντιπροσωπεία η οποία με την σειρά της να τα ξαναστείλει σε εσάς όπου θα πρέπει να τα ξανασυνδέσετε.
Όπως πολύ καλά θα συμπεραίνεις και μόνος σου η όλη αυτή διαδικασία μπορεί να είναι υπόθεση μερικών ημερών έως και βδομάδων.Αυτό θα το αξιολογήσεις εσύ αν αξίζει ή δεν αξίζει , εγώ έχω κάνει τα τελευταία 8 χρόνια τις επιλογές μου. 
Για οθόνες 7¨inch αν σε ενδιαφέρει η μεγάλη εικόνα κομπλέ με όλα τα υπόλοιπα ( έγχρωμη μπουτονιέρα αλουμινίου  με πολύ υψηλή ανάλυση και 105 μοίρες άνοιγμα φακού , ενσωματωμένο card reader και φωτισμό με led  - τροφοδοτικό) θα πρέπει να υπολογίζεις κοντά στα 1000 € τελική τιμή και γύρω στα 700 με οθόνες 3.9¨. 
όλα τα παραπάνω με 5 χρόνια εγγύηση.




Δεν χρειάζεται να περάσεις άλλα καλώδια.



> Εμένα είναι θυροτηλέφωνο.
> 
> Έχει μπουτονιέρα κάτω, ενισχυτή, και 6 καλώδια σε κάθε διαμέρισμα.
> 
> Έχω βρει ένα TELCO που κάνει 150 ευρώ η κάθε έγχρωμη οθόνη 7" και γύρω στα 65 η μπουτονιέρα η τριπλή με την κάμερα, με τεχνολογία 2 καλωδίων και 2 χρόνια εγγύηση, ένα κινέζικο στο ebay με 3 οθόνες 7" έγχρωμες και μπουτονιέρα στα 220 ευρώ με δωρεάν μεταφορά και 1 χρόνο εγγύηση.
> 
> Για τα ίδια η URMET μου ζητάει 1280.
> 
> Καμία πρόταση/ ιδέα?
> ...

----------


## panos1979gr

https://imageshack.us/i/plUUTG58p

Καλησπέρα σας. Πήρα το παραπάνω θυροτηλέφωνο κ θα ήθελα την βοήθεια σας για να το συνδέσω στο σπίτι μου. Το κακό είναι ότι ο προηγούμενος ξηλωσε το παλιό κ έχω μόνο τα καλώδια στον τοίχο. 5 στο σύνολο. 
Ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων.

----------


## vasilllis

Τι βοηθεια ακριβως θες?να σου πουμε πως συνδεσε ο προηγουμενος τα καλωδια?
Ξυλωσε την μπουτονιερα και σημειωσε τα καλωδια.

----------


## briko

> Τι βοηθεια ακριβως θες?να σου πουμε πως συνδεσε ο προηγουμενος τα καλωδια?
> Ξυλωσε την μπουτονιερα και σημειωσε τα καλωδια.



 Βασίλη από την ερώτηση φαίνεται ότι ο άνθρωπος δεν γνωρίζει ΤΙΠΟΤΕ από το θέμα .
Αν ξηλώσει την μπουτονιέρα θα κάνει ζημιά σε όλο το σύστημα. Το καλύτερο είναι να βρει κάποιο συνεργείο για να του το φτιάξουν.

----------

vasilllis (11-09-16)

----------


## diony

> https://imageshack.us/i/plUUTG58p
> 
> Καλησπέρα σας. Πήρα το παραπάνω θυροτηλέφωνο κ θα ήθελα την βοήθεια σας για να το συνδέσω στο σπίτι μου. Το κακό είναι ότι ο προηγούμενος ξηλωσε το παλιό κ έχω μόνο τα καλώδια στον τοίχο. 5 στο σύνολο. 
> Ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων.



Επειδή χρειάζονται αρκετές μετρήσεις στα 5 καλώδια που βγαίνουν από τον τοίχο , ίσως θα ήταν πιο εύκολο να άνοιγες ένα άλλο θυροτηλέφωνο στην ίδια οικοδομή , να σημείωνες τα χρώματα που πάνε σε κάθε επαφή , τη μάρκα της συσκευής του γείτονα  και κάποιες καθαρές φωτογραφίες από τη συσκευή του μέσα έξω

Περισσότερα στοιχεία για το νέο σου θυροτηλέφωνο

Αυτά τα 5 καλώδια είναι
α) Γενικό
β) Μικρόφωνο
γ) Ακουστικό
δ )Κλήση
ε) Κλειδαριά

απλά πήγαινε σε γνωστό σου  γείτονα , διότι σε πολλές περιπτώσεις είναι σε θέση ότι βλάβη έχει ο καθένας ή ότι προκύψει μπορεί να τα φορτώσουν σε σένα

αν το κατέχεις το είδος και πιάνουν τα χέρια σου , ξεκίνα και θα σε βοηθήσουμε, αν όχι , κάλεσε κάποιο τεχνικό

----------


## panos1979gr

Το θυροτηλέφωνο που πήρα είναι της farfisa. Απλά έλεγα μήπως τα χρώματα των καλωδίων πηγαίνουν σε συγκεκριμένους αριθμούς που έχει πάνω το θυροτηλέφωνο. Γνώσεις γενικές στα ηλεκτρολογικα έχω αλλά από θυροτηλέφωνα όχι.Αν συνδεω τα καλώδια ένα ένα υπάρχει περίπτωση να κάψω τίποτα;

----------


## diony

Υπάρχει περίπτωση υπό προϋποθέσεις να δημιουργήσεις πρόβλημα και στα υπόλοιπα

Τα χρώματα των καλωδίων δεν είναι στάνταρ στα θυροτηλέφωνα , τουλάχιστον από όσο ξέρω στις παλιές οικοδομές

----------


## panos1979gr

Οπότε το καλύτερο είναι να δω την συνδεσμολογια σε ένα άλλο θυροτηλέφωνο ενός γείτονα. Υπόψιν η μπουτονιερα έξω δεν έχει πειραχτει. Απλά ο προηγούμενος ενοικος ξηλωσε μόνο το εσωτερικό θυροτηλέφωνο . και η οικοδομή είναι 10ετιας.

----------


## OPTIMUS

φίλε μου καλησπέρα
Το θυροτηλέφωνο που πήρες είναι ίσως απο τα καλύτερα universal που κυκλοφορούν, άν είχε και ποτεσιόμετρα ρύθμισης μικροφώνου και μεγαφώνου θα ήταν ότι καλύτερο.
Ο κωδικός του είναι το PT510W αν δεν κάνω σοβαρό λάθος.

Οι επαφές του είναι :
5= επιστροφή κλειδαριάς
1= μικρόφωνο
2= μεγάφωνο
3= γενικό
6= κλίση με μπάζερ

έχει και κλίση με ηλεκτρονικό ήχο την επαφή 9.
Το αν θα συνδέσεις την επαφή 6 ή την επαφή 9 εξαρτάται απο τι θυροτηλέφωνο είχες πρώτα,άν χτυπούσε με μπάζερ ή ηλεκτρονικά.Αυτό αν δεν το θυμάσαι μπορείς να ακούσεις ένα απο τα υπόλοιπα της πολυκατοικίας. το μπζζζζζζζζζζ είναι με κλίση μπάζερ.
Μπορώ να σε βοηθήσω αν μου πείς τον κωδικό του τροφοδοτικού που υπάρχει κάπου στον κοινόχρηστο χώρο ή στείλεις κάποια φωτογραφία του θυροτηλεφώνου  .






> https://imageshack.us/i/plUUTG58p
> 
> Καλησπέρα σας. Πήρα το παραπάνω θυροτηλέφωνο κ θα ήθελα την βοήθεια σας για να το συνδέσω στο σπίτι μου. Το κακό είναι ότι ο προηγούμενος ξηλωσε το παλιό κ έχω μόνο τα καλώδια στον τοίχο. 5 στο σύνολο. 
> Ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων.

----------


## panos1979gr

Ευχαριστώ πολύ για την απάντηση σου. Με βοηθάει πολύ η αρίθμηση που μου είπες στην συνδεσμολογια. Απλά πριμ το συνδέσω θέλω να σε ρωτήσω το εξής. Στην επαφή 3 έχει ήδη συνδεδεμένο το πηνιο που υπάρχει μέσα στο θυροτηλέφωνο. Θα συνδέσω άλλο ένα καλώδιο εκεί ή θα το βραχυκυκλωσω κ θα καεί;

Ναι όντως είναι το μοντέλο που αναφέρεις.

----------


## OPTIMUS

Μην φοβάσαι, δεν θα καεί κάτι.
Το πηνίο που λές είναι το λεγόμενο μπάζερ , αυτό έχει 2 καλώδια , το ένα καλώδιο είναι στην επαφή 3 και το άλλο άκρο είναι στην επαφή 6.
Υπάρχει τρόπος να το συνδέσεις και χωρίς να ανοίξεις άλλο θυροτηλέφωνο και χωρίς να ανοίξεις την μπουτονιέρα αλλά δε μου είναι εύκολο να σου περιγράψω την όλη διαδικασία απο εδώ.
Στείλε μου ένα τηλέφωνό σου να σε πάρω να σου πω την όλη διαδικασία.Δεν θα δυσκολευτείς πιστεύω






> Ευχαριστώ πολύ για την απάντηση σου. Με βοηθάει πολύ η αρίθμηση που μου είπες στην συνδεσμολογια. Απλά πριμ το συνδέσω θέλω να σε ρωτήσω το εξής. Στην επαφή 3 έχει ήδη συνδεδεμένο το πηνιο που υπάρχει μέσα στο θυροτηλέφωνο. Θα συνδέσω άλλο ένα καλώδιο εκεί ή θα το βραχυκυκλωσω κ θα καεί;
> 
> Ναι όντως είναι το μοντέλο που αναφέρεις.

----------


## niko$

Γεια σας κυριοι. Εχω ενα παμπαλαιο θυροτηλεφωνο  URMET 
unnamed.jpg 
IMG_20161121_191946-1.jpgIMG_20161121_192035-1.jpg
που μικροφωνιζει οταν παταω την ομιλια και το buzzer μολις που ακουγεται και με διακοπες (πχ σαν να φορτιζει ενας πυκνωτης και να χτυπαει λιγο και να επαναλαμβανει την διαδικασια). Εχει 6 καλωδια (νομιζω τα λενε 4+Ν γιατι τα δυο ειναι γειωση, ετσι?).
Με τι μπορω να το αντικαταστησω?  
Ευχαριστω

----------


## briko

στα άλλα διαμερίσματα συμβαίνει το ίδιο?
είναι έτσι όπως τα λες είναι με 6 επαφές αλλά δουλεύει με 5 σύρματα αφού τα δυο είναι γη.
τώρα εγώ πιστεύω ότι μάλλον είναι μπερδεμένα σύρματα.
δες καλύτερα σε κάποιο άλλο διαμέρισμα πως παν τα καλώδια.

http://karson.gr/technical-support/c...-/8--/21-urmet

----------


## niko$

> στα άλλα διαμερίσματα συμβαίνει το ίδιο?
> είναι έτσι όπως τα λες είναι με 6 επαφές αλλά δουλεύει με 5 σύρματα αφού τα δυο είναι γη.
> τώρα εγώ πιστεύω ότι μάλλον είναι μπερδεμένα σύρματα.
> δες καλύτερα σε κάποιο άλλο διαμέρισμα πως παν τα καλώδια.
> 
> http://karson.gr/technical-support/c...-/8--/21-urmet



Δεν νομιζω οτι συμβαινει σε αλλο διαμερισμα. Τα καλωδια ηταν παντα ετσι, οποτε δεν ειναι εκει το θεμα.
Η ερωτηση ειναι με ποιο καλο θυροτηλεφωνο μπορει να αντικατασταθει χωρις προβλημα. Εχω δει αρκετα και οικονομικα πχ στον καυκα αλλα θα ηθελα μια γνωμη απο τους γνωριζοντες, επισης δεν θελω να δημιουργησω καποιο προβλημα στα αλλα θυροτηλεφωνα.

----------


## briko

εάν πιστεύεις ότι τα άλλα διαμερίσματα είναι εντάξει και δεν έχουν μπερδευτεί τα καλώδια από κάποιον τότε έχεις βλάβη στον διακόπτη φωνής ο οποίος έχει μέσα 2 ελάσματα τα οποία σπαν και βραχυκυκλωνουν προκαλώντας διάφορα προβλήματα.
η αλαλαγή που γίνετε είναι με ένα νέου τύπου θυροτηλέφωνο 723 ΜΕ BOMBITH γιατί έχει ηλεκτρονικό ήχο κλήσης που δεν δουλεύει με αυτό που έχεις.
αυτό μόνον αν έχεις ενισχυτή στο σύστημα και όχι ανορθωτή . μπορείς να το καταλάβεις από την είσοδο αν έχεις ένα μεγάφωνο και ένα μικρόφωνο σε ξεχωριστά σημεία .(πάνω κάτω)

----------


## niko$

Σε ευχαριστω για τις αποντησεις. Ναι ειναι με Buzzer. Ηθελα να βεβαιωθω οτι καθε 4+Ν με buzzer κανει. Απ οτι φαινεται εξωτερικα εχει χωριστα μικ και μεγαφωνο. Το 723 που λες τι ειναι?

----------


## briko

752/23  και οχι 723

----------


## niko$

ok. Εκτος απο αυτο ποια αλλα θυροτηλεφωνα 4+Ν με buzzer θα ταιριαζουν? Αν καταλαβα αυτο πρεπει να ειναι με καψα ανθρακα και οπως ειδα στο karson μπορει να αντικατασταθει και με το 1130/50 εκτος απο αυτο που μου ειπες.
 Το 1133/15 δεν ταιριαζει?. Πρεπει οπωσδηποτε να ειναι με μικ ανθρακα? δεν θα δουλεψει με κατι αλλο?

----------


## briko

το 1130 είναι με μικρόφωνο άνθρακα αλλά ατη δική σου περίπτωση - επειδή έχεις ενισχυτή- δεν ταιριάζει απόλυτα.
αν το συνδέσεις θα έχεις μικροφωνισμους και πολύ δυνατό ήχο στο ακουστικό.
Διορθώνετε με αντιστάσεις σε σειρά με το καλώδιο του μικροφώνου και του ακουστικού. Ενώ έχει και μηχανικό βομβητή.
Το επιτοιχο 752 ναι μεν ταιριάζει αρκεί να μην έχει κάποιο άλλο διαμέρισμα ανοικτό διακόπτη φωνής (από βλάβη).όποτε δεν θα δουλεύει το μικρόφωνο (είναι πυκνωτικό).

----------

niko$ (24-11-16), 

themistoklisv (10-01-18)

----------


## niko$

Σε ευχαριστω για την βοηθεια

----------


## 12gods

Εχω ενα παλιο χωνευτο urmet20170715_141508.jpg και θέλω να ρωτήσω αν γνωρίζει κάποιος αν μπορώ να τοποθετήσω εξωτερικο buzzer και με ποιο τρόπο. Ευχαριστώ για τις απαντήσεις

----------


## briko

στο rz και στο 6 βάζεις ένα βομβητή 12 v .
ηλεκτρονικό - μηχανικό, ότι θες και σου αρέσει ο ήχος.

----------

12gods (18-07-17), 

themistoklisv (10-01-18)

----------


## themistoklisv

20180110_153759.jpg

20180110_153805.jpg
Καλημέρα στην παρέα. Είχα ένα urmet μάλλον 725/32 που δεν δούλευε το μπουτόν ανοίγματος πόρτας . Σκέφτηκα να το αλλάξω πρίν διαβάσω στο ιντερνετ και αγόρασα ένα CTC ARMONIA σαν και αυτό http://www.ctc-electronic.com/el/catalog/item/armonia. όταν το άνοιξα είδα οτι έχει 4 σημεία σύνδεσης όπως εδώ http://www.ctc-electronic.com/images...o_3N_WF923.pdf. Αλλά μάλλον μπορεί να συνδεθεί και έτσι http://www.ctc-electronic.com/images..._1entrance.pdf ( δεν ξέρω πώς) . Λέτε να μπορέσει να συνδεθεί; Στις φώτο συνδεσμολογία του urmet

----------


## themistoklisv

Βοήθεια κανείς? Να κάνω καινούριο θέμα?

----------


## lepouras

καταρχήν αν δεις και τα δυο αρμονία που δείχνεις είναι διαφορετικών τύπων άσχετα αν μοιάζουν εξωτερικά (το ένα με κωδικό WF 923 και το άλλο WF 922) αλλά πέρα από αυτό εσένα είναι urmet και το άλλο CTC άλλη μάρκα και άλλες πλακέτες άλλες συνδεσμολογίες και ανάγκες σύνδεσης  κλπ κλπ. αν ο κατασκευαστής ( η CTC δηλαδή) έδινε το συγκεκριμένο θυροτηλέφωνο (WF 923) συμβατό με άλλες μάρκες και τύπους θυροτηλεφώνων θα σου είχε και τα σχεδιαγράμματα. προφανώς δεν είναι συμβατό άρα δεν σου κάνει. πρέπει να βρεις το δικό σου (URMET) ή κάποιο που θα είναι συμβατό με το δικό σου.

τώρα αν κάποιο άλλο παλικάρι εδώ μέσα ξέρει κάτι παραπάνω αν είναι θα σου απαντήσει. αλλιώς για να μην παίρνεις απάντηση μάλλον δεν γνωρίζουν κάτι.

----------


## betacord85

τυχαια διαβασα ολα τα ποστ...συμπερασμα?αν δειτε ολα τα μελη που ποσταρισαν δεν εχουν καμια σχεση με εγκαταστασεις και γραφτηκαν στο φορουμ μονο και μονο για να γλυτωσουν την επισκεψη και την εγκατασταση απο τον ηλεκτρολογο...

----------

vasilllis (16-01-18)

----------


## DJman

Αν καταλαβα καλα, θελεις να παντρεψεις μια μαρκα με μια αλλη?

----------


## aktis

Λογικά θα απαντησει ο briko , αλλά εγω μονο βλέπω οτι ξεκινάς από λάθος αημειο ; H εξώπορτα ανοιγει με ενα απλό μπουτόν , βρες αν χαλασε το μπουτον ή αν κοπηκε το καλώδιο και βάλε ενα καινουριο μπουτόν και τελειωνει  η φασαρία . Αφου το διορθωσεις αυτο μετα ψάχνεις για νέες συσκευές

----------


## briko

Τον έχω απαντήσει Ίδη  αλλού τι να κάνει.
Το κουμπί της κλειδαριας  αν έχει πρόβλημα είναι πάρα πολύ απλό να φτιαχτεί γιατί ανοίγει στα δύο και καθαρίζεις το διακόπτη ακόμα ποιό εύκολα.

----------


## themistoklisv

Ευχαριστω για τις απαντήσεις.

----------


## Panoss

> τυχαια διαβασα ολα τα ποστ...συμπερασμα?αν δειτε ολα τα μελη που ποσταρισαν δεν εχουν καμια σχεση με εγκαταστασεις και γραφτηκαν στο φορουμ μονο και μονο για να γλυτωσουν την επισκεψη και την εγκατασταση απο τον ηλεκτρολογο...



Και το κακό σε αυτό ποιο ειναι;
Υπάρχει κανονισμός στο φόρουμ που απαγορεύει κάτι τέτοιο;
Γιατί εγώ δεν βρήκα τίποτα.

----------


## vasilllis

δεν αναφερε οτι ειναι κακο.Ουτε οτι ειναι καλο.σχολιασμο εκανε.

----------


## harisma

Καλησπέρα παιδιά. Μία βοήθεια γιατί θα τρελαθώ!

Μετά από άπειρες δοκιμές κατάλαβα ότι το διαμέρισμα μου έχει το buzzer μέσα στον τοίχο!!! Το πρόβλημα είναι ότι δεν μπορώ να το παρακάμψω με τίποτα (θέλω να βάλω εξωτερικό). Με το που κλείνει κύκλωμα το καλώδιο του κουδουνιού με την κοινή επαφή αυτό βαράει. Όταν βάζω το εξωτερικό παίζει μία χαρά αλλά βαράει και το μέσα! Υπάρχει καμία ιδέα πέρα από το να γκρεμίσω τον τοίχο; (Παλιά πολυκατοικία με 6 καλώδια εκ των οποίων το 1 είναι στον αέρα)

----------


## MAIK721

> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 71952
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 71953
> Καλημέρα στην παρέα. Είχα ένα urmet μάλλον 725/32 που δεν δούλευε το μπουτόν ανοίγματος πόρτας . Σκέφτηκα να το αλλάξω πρίν διαβάσω στο ιντερνετ και αγόρασα ένα CTC ARMONIA σαν και αυτό http://www.ctc-electronic.com/el/catalog/item/armonia. όταν το άνοιξα είδα οτι έχει 4 σημεία σύνδεσης όπως εδώ http://www.ctc-electronic.com/images...o_3N_WF923.pdf. Αλλά μάλλον μπορεί να συνδεθεί και έτσι http://www.ctc-electronic.com/images..._1entrance.pdf ( δεν ξέρω πώς) . Λέτε να μπορέσει να συνδεθεί; Στις φώτο συνδεσμολογία του urmet








Συνημμένο Αρχείο 79452Συνημμένο Αρχείο 79453Συνημμένο Αρχείο 79454Συνημμένο Αρχείο 79455
Καλησπέρα.  :Bye:  Εχω κάτι μήνες να μπω... Μπορεί και χρόνο  :Blush:  Αν και το θέμα είναι λίγο παλιό θα ήθελα την βοήθειά σας σχετικά με ένα παλιό θυροτηλέφωνο (*bpt sa/72*) με κινητή κάψα και *μικρόφωνο άνθρακα* το όποιο δεν λειτουργεί παρά μόνο αν το κοπανήσεις . Δεν ξερω αν παίζει ρόλο αλλά λειτουργεί μέ έναν *az/100 ενισχυτή*.
Θέλω να παρατείνω λίγο την διάρκεια λειτουργίας τους εφόσον δεν θα αντικατασταθούν σύντομα αλλά θέλω και να βελτιώσω την ποιότητα του ήχου βάζοντας κάποιο μικρό κύκλωμα με κάψουλα electret. 

Βλέποντας το παραπάνω κύκλωμα στο θυροτηλέφωνο του *themistoklis* και αναζητώντας λύση στο ιντερνετ βρήκα κάποιες *παρόμοιες λύσεις* οι όποιες δεν γνωρίζω αν θα δουλέψουν. 


 



και η 2η λύση η οποία μου φάνηκε πιο πολύπλοκη. Τα λινκ αφορούν πάνω κάτω το ίδιο αντικείμενο. *Η τάση που μέτρησα στο δικό μου είναι 12,1 V* για αυτό και έβαλα κάποια κυκλώματα που αντέχουν μεγαλύτερη τάση
https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/DC-5V-12V...d/322366247652
https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/DC-3V-12V...W/322369176874
https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/DC-5V-12V...P/172438862111
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4000...c0077jlbL&mp=1
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/3300...c00oYRxo6&mp=1
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/3298...c00oYRxo6&mp=1
Οι γνώσεις μου πάνω σε ηλεκτρικά ηλεκτρονικά είναι ελάχιστες όπως επίσης γνωρίζω πόσο μικρό είναι το κόστος ενός απλού θυροτηλεφώνου.Απλά υπάρχει το μικρόβιο με την επανλειτουργία αποκατάσταση παλιών συσκευών/ Σαν ανταλλακτικό μου ζήτησαν 10 ευρώ για το μικρόφωνο άνθρακα το όποιο δεν ρώτησα καν αν είναι καινούριο και όχι του 1990! :Tongue:  Ξέρω ότι πλεόν δεν κατασκευάζονται.

Ευχαριστώ πολύ για τον πολύτιμο χρόνο σας και για τις όποιες απαντήσεις :Bye:

----------


## MAIK721

και μερικές φωτό ακόμα . Τα *Κόκκινα* καλώδια που είναι πάνω στην πλακέτα είναι του *μικροφώνου* και τα *μπλέ του buzzer(?)*
IMG_20191025_130626.jpgIMG_20191106_043200.jpgIMG_20191025_205746.jpgIMG_20191201_135541.jpgIMG_20191201_135509.jpg

----------


## MAIK721

Σκεφτομαι να δοκιμάσω αυτό στο βίντεο άυριο? Θα δουλέψει λέτε . Το μόνο πρόβλημα είναι ότι δεν καταλαβαίνω μόνο κάτι στο σχεδιάγραμμα. Τι είναι αυτές οι δίοδοι πάνω απ΄τις 1N4148 αλλά και πω ς συνδέεται το τρανσίστορ. Το βλέπω διπλό στο σχεδιάγραμμα !
Ersatzschaltung für Kohlemikrofon.JPG

----------


## mikemtb

Δίοδοι ζενερ στα 12volt είναι.
Και το τρανζίστορ είναι Darlington. Δεν λέει όμως ποιο είναι.... 
Μονο το bc517 θυμάμαι αλλά δεν γνωρίζω αν ταιριάζει στο κύκλωμα αυτό. 

Sent from my FIG-LX1 using Tapatalk

----------

MAIK721 (02-12-19)

----------


## IRF

Αντικατέστησέ το με το κλασικό άνθρακα είναι "σκυλιά" δεν καταλαβαίνουν τίποτα π.χ. στο φτύσιμο :Lol:  ενώ το κυκλωματάκι που παραθέτεις είναι υπέροχο μεν θεωρητικά αλλά ευαίσθητο σε πολλά (από πολλές μεριές) πράγματα-αστοχίες-πατέντες-λάθη που μπορεί να έχει ή να δημιουργηθούν στιγμιαία στην εγκατάστασή σου από πειραματισμό- λάθος συνδέσεις και από άλλους σαν και εσένα στην εγκατάστασή σου.
Το κυκλωματάκι σου φαίνεται τόσο ωραίο που θα το δοκιμάσω για πειραματισμό μόνο να δω πώς συνεργάζεται με τα υπόλοιπα όχι για μακρόχρονη χρήση που εκεί είναι το πρόβλημα

----------

MAIK721 (02-12-19)

----------


## MAIK721

> Αντικατέστησέ το με το κλασικό άνθρακα είναι "σκυλιά" δεν καταλαβαίνουν τίποτα π.χ. στο φτύσιμο ενώ το κυκλωματάκι που παραθέτεις είναι υπέροχο μεν θεωρητικά αλλά ευαίσθητο σε πολλά (από πολλές μεριές) πράγματα-αστοχίες-πατέντες-λάθη που μπορεί να έχει ή να δημιουργηθούν στιγμιαία στην εγκατάστασή σου από πειραματισμό- λάθος συνδέσεις και από άλλους σαν και εσένα στην εγκατάστασή σου.
> Το κυκλωματάκι σου φαίνεται τόσο ωραίο που θα το δοκιμάσω για πειραματισμό μόνο να δω πώς συνεργάζεται με τα υπόλοιπα όχι για μακρόχρονη χρήση που εκεί είναι το πρόβλημα




Καλημέρα και ευχαριστώ! :Rolleyes:  Μα εντελώς πειραματικά ,και εδώ που τα πουλάνε έτοιμα δεν βλέπω και μεγάλες διαφορές με το παραπάνω κύκλωμα.Λες να κάψω όλη την πολυκατοικία? :Lol: 

trimphone 1.jpgl_trimphone microphone1.jpg

http://antiquetelephones.co.uk/conte...tructions.html

----------


## MAIK721

> Δίοδοι ζενερ στα 12volt είναι.
> Και το τρανζίστορ είναι Darlington. Δεν λέει όμως ποιο είναι.... 
> Μονο το bc517 θυμάμαι αλλά δεν γνωρίζω αν ταιριάζει στο κύκλωμα αυτό. 
> 
> Sent from my FIG-LX1 using Tapatalk



Μike ευχαριστώ! Δεν είχα καταλάβει ότι το darlington αναπαριστάται με αυτό το σχήμα. Νόμιζα ότι τα έβλεπα διπλά.  :Tongue: Στις zener διόδους βρήκα διάφορα σύμβολα . Κάποια με ένα z (ή S ?) πάνω απ΄το βελάκι και διάβαζα συγκεχυμένες πληροφορίες. Ακόμα και την 1N4148 την βρήκα σαν zener. Θα το δοκιμάσω πάραυτα!

----------

mikemtb (02-12-19)

----------


## MAIK721

Πάντως ψάχνοντας ανακάλυψα και πιο σοφιστικέ και ολοκληρωμένες λύσεις που μάλλον δεν θα τις εφαρμόσω ποτέ :Tongue:  ,εκτός κι αν πέσει στα χέρια μου ενδοεπικοινωνία από αεροπλάνο του 2ου ΠΠ :Lol: 

http://www.vmarsmanuals.co.uk/newsle...eplacement.pdf

https://shema.info/en/telefonie/3248...icrophone.html

*και στην πράξη η προτεινομένη κατασκευή του πρώτου λινκ 
*
Rebuilt 16 Tx - Bits.jpg

https://www.vintage-radio.net/forum/...d.php?t=109784

----------


## MAIK721

και σε ακόμα καλύτερη ανάλυση Page 94 from Elektor Electronics 1994-11-2  :Smile:  
Pages from Elektor Electronics 1994-11-2dd.jpg 

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 79486

το έβαλα και  στο flickr γιατί εδώ δεν μπορώ να το ανεβάσω σε καλή ανάλυση https://live.staticflickr.com/65535/...08989b2f_k.jpg

----------

aktis (22-12-21)

----------


## IRF

> Καλημέρα και ευχαριστώ! Μα εντελώς πειραματικά ,και εδώ που τα πουλάνε έτοιμα δεν βλέπω και μεγάλες διαφορές με το παραπάνω κύκλωμα.Λες να κάψω όλη την πολυκατοικία?



Όχι αυτό μην το φοβάσαι δεν προκειται να κάψεις τίποτα από την πολυκατοικία, δοκίμασε το, απλώς όσο περνάει ο χρόνος θα έχει συνεχώς μείωση απόδοσης

----------

MAIK721 (03-12-19)

----------


## Vagelis64

Βασικα στα περισσοτερα κυκλωματα γειωση περναει σχεδον απο παντου.
Τσεκαρισε και το παρακατω, ισως βοηθησει :

https://ilektroaytomatismoi.blogspot.com/2017/06/blog-post_9.html

----------

MAIK721 (03-12-19)

----------


## MAIK721

Και βρισκόμαστε κάπου εδώ. :Smile:  Νόμιζα ότι θα ήταν εύκολο αλλά μου έφαγε εχθές πολλές ώρες. Εντελώς αρχάριος στις κολλήσεις. 'Ημουν τυχερός μάλλον και δεν μου κολλήσαν μεταξύ τους τα ποδαράκια.Για το μικρόφωνο δεν ήμουν σίγουρος που θα πάει το + και που η γείωση. Τα σημείωσα όλα γιατί μπορεί και να τα έβαζα ανάποδα
Για το μόνο που δεν έιμαι σίγουρος και το είδα τελευταία στιγμή είναι ο πυκνωτής, γιατί του ζήτησα 16v και τελικά μου έδωσε 25V 100 uF :Confused1: . Στην χειρότερη προβλέπω να έχω παράσιτα στον ήχο?΄Ολα τα υπόλοιπα είναι σωστά. Μην δίνετε σημασία που έγραψα electron αντί για electret :Tongue: . Λογικά αύριο θα το τελειώσω και θα το δοκιμάσω . Για πρώτη φορά πάει καλά . :Rolleyes: 
IMG_20191203_222541.jpgIMG_20191203_222657.jpgIMG_20191203_225807.jpg

----------


## MAIK721

> Βασικα στα περισσοτερα κυκλωματα γειωση περναει σχεδον απο παντου.
> Τσεκαρισε και το παρακατω, ισως βοηθησει :
> 
> https://ilektroaytomatismoi.blogspot.com/2017/06/blog-post_9.html



Ευχαριστώ Vagelis !  :Bye: Θα έλεγα ότι δεν καταλαβαίνω  ποιο ρόλο παίζει η γείωση στο κύκλωμα και αν χρειάζεται ή όχι μιας και σχεδιάστηκε αρχικώς για τηλέφωνο και όχι για ιntercom. Mάλλον αυτό εννοείς.Το σχέδιο της εγκατάστασης το κατάλαβα πάντως  :Rolleyes:

----------


## MAIK721

> Όχι αυτό μην το φοβάσαι δεν προκειται να κάψεις τίποτα από την πολυκατοικία, δοκίμασε το, απλώς όσο περνάει ο χρόνος θα έχει συνεχώς μείωση απόδοσης



 Ευχαριστώ πολύ Γίωργο! :Smile: . Δεν γνωρίζω πως λειτουργεί το συμπυκνωτικό μικρόφωνο. Περισσότερα διάβασα για το μικρόφωνο άνθρακα μέχρι που ήμουν να το βάλω  στον φούρνο μικροκυμμάτων για να το κάνω υποτίθεται καινούριο  :Huh: .
Εχουμε 2 θυροτηλέφωνα και μόνο στο 1 χάλασε το μικρόφωνο μετά από 30 χρόνια! Ακόμα και αυτό συνέρχεται με λίγο φύσημα ή ελαφρύ χτύπημα. Δεν θα το διαλύσω όπως ο φίλος στο βίντεο. Θα το κρατήσω ακόμα κι αν το ηλεκτρονικό αποδίδει 100 φορές καλύτερα. 


 :Bye:

----------


## Vagelis64

> Ευχαριστώ Vagelis ! Θα έλεγα ότι δεν καταλαβαίνω  ποιο ρόλο παίζει η γείωση στο κύκλωμα και αν χρειάζεται ή όχι μιας και σχεδιάστηκε αρχικώς για τηλέφωνο και όχι για ιntercom. Mάλλον αυτό εννοείς.Το σχέδιο της εγκατάστασης το κατάλαβα πάντως



Νασαι καλα, τιποτα. βοηθάμε αν ξερουμε και μπορούμε. Εννοουσα ότι γενικα σε συνδεση θυροτηλεφωνου, μικροφωνα , μεγάφωνα και buzzer οροφων εχουν κοινο το ΠΛΗΝ συνηθως . Τα μπουτον συνηθως το ΣΥΝ.

----------

MAIK721 (04-12-19)

----------


## MAIK721

Κύριοι δυστυχώς δεν δουλεύει . :Sad:  Οι ενώσεις έγιναν όλες σωστά και ελέγχθηκαν πάρα πολλές φορές. Το μικρόφωνο μου δίνει 6v. Δεν ξέρω τι άλλο μπορεί να φταίει. Μήπως ο πυνκωτής που είναι 100uf 25v? Οποιαδήποτε πρόταση ευπρόσδεκτη .
Ersatzschaltung für Kohlemikrofon.JPGIMG_20191206_143709[1].jpg

----------


## MAIK721

Εννοείται ότι το μεγάφωνο του θυροτηλεφώνου(μικρόφωνο κεντρικής εισόδου) δουλεύει κανονικά . Ούτε τα καλώδια της παροχής έβαλα ανάποδα .Το έκανα και αυτό :Smile:

----------


## mtzag

μια που λετε για θυροτηλεφωνα...
Στο σπιτι ειχα θυροτηλεφωνα που οταν ειτανε καινουργιο το σπιτι παιζανε ολα ενταξει.
Μετα καποιος πατησε για παρα πολλη ωρα συνεχομενα το κουδουνι ενος οροφου με αποτελεσμα να καει.
 Ηρθε λοιπον ο ηλεκτρολογος που ειχε κανει την εγκατασταση το αλλαξε με καποιο αλλο αλλα η ενδοεπικοινωνια δεν λειτουργησε απο τοτε ποτε.
Συγκεκριμενα αυτος που ειναι στη εισοδο δεν ακουγετε στο σπιτι τα αλλα λειτουργουνε κανονικα.
Ο ηλεκτρολογος εφαγε μια μερα χωρις να καταφερει να το φτιαξει εστειλε αλλη μερα το γιο του που ουτε αυτος το εφτιαξε
μετα πεθανε ο ηλεκτρολογος που ειχε κανει την εγκατασταση και ετσι εφερα αλλους 2 ηλεκτρολογους που του ριξανε μια βιαστικη ματια
αλλα ουτε αυτοι το φτιαξανε και εχει μεινει ετσι.
Τα θυροτηλεφωνα στους αλλους οροφους λειτουργουνε κανονικα και στο προβληματικο οροφο δεν μπορεις να ακουσεις αυτον στη εισοδο.
Ο προβληματικος οροφος εχει αλλο θυροτηλεφωνο(αντικατασταση αυτου που καηκε με αλλη μαρκα-μοντελο) απο αυτο που εχουνε οι αλλοι οροφοι.
Υπαρχει ελπιδα να φτιαξει ?
Μπορω να βαλω κατι ποιο συγχρονο που να εχει και εικονα στην παρουσα εγκατασταση ?(δεν υπαρχει δυνατοτητα αλλης καλωδιωσης)
Υπαρχει καποιο βοηθημα για το πως παιζουνε τα θυροτηλεφωνα μπας και καταλαβω τι παιζει ?

----------


## vasilllis

Μαλλον θεμα τροφοδοτικου ειναι.Ανεβασε τι υλικα εχεις.

----------


## MAIK721

Επίσης κατάφερα και βρήκα αυτό , την συνδεσμολογία με το az/100 σαν το δικό μου.. :Mellow:  Αν και μου φαίνεται άσχετο γιατί σίγουρα δεν έχω τέτοια μπουτονιέρα, αλλά είναι το μόνο που βρήκα.
Pages from Bpt_manual_από_κωνσταντακατο.jpg

----------


## her

> Κύριοι δυστυχώς δεν δουλεύει . Οι ενώσεις έγιναν όλες σωστά και ελέγχθηκαν πάρα πολλές φορές. Το μικρόφωνο μου δίνει 6v. Δεν ξέρω τι άλλο μπορεί να φταίει. Μήπως ο πυνκωτής που είναι 100uf 25v? Οποιαδήποτε πρόταση ευπρόσδεκτη .
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 79517Συνημμένο Αρχείο 79516



Πάρε αυτό γιατί στο τέλος θα γίνει καμία ζημιά στον ενισχυτή.

https://www.digas-service.gr/e-272-bpt-thyrotilefono

----------


## MAIK721

> Πάρε αυτό γιατί στο τέλος θα γίνει καμία ζημιά στον ενισχυτή.
> 
> https://www.digas-service.gr/e-272-bpt-thyrotilefono




Οχι ,ευχαριστώ Κε Δίγκα,  Προς το παρόν τοποθέτησα το παλιό μικρόφωνο το οποίο δουλεύει μια χαρά με λίγο φύσημα. . Αν τα αλλάξω θα γίνει ολική αναβάθμιση με οθόνες κάμερες κλπ. Δεν έχω σκοπό να δώσω 60 ευρώ για παρωχημένη τεχνολογία αλλά ούτε 10 ευρώ για το ανταλλακτικό μικρόφωνο άνθρακα.Είχα σκοπό να το πάρω αλλά όχι πλέον. :Wink: Μου είναι πιο έυκολο να πάρω από ένα παλιό τηλέφωνο και να το δοκιμάσω. Προτίμησα να πειραματιστώ στο ελάχιστο και δεν έγινε κάποια ζημιά. Ευχαριστώ πολύ για το ενδιαφέρον πάντως.  :Smile:

----------


## her

Αν πάντως ψάξεις για κύκλωμα επέλεξε κάποιο με ρύθμιση έντασης. Το λέω αυτό γιατί αν θα έχει υψηλότερη ένταση απο αυτή που έχει η πολυκατοικία (που θα έχει) θα έχεις μικροφωνισμο. Μετά θα πρέπει να χαμηλώσεις τον ενισχυτή , αλλα δεν θα δουλεύει καλά στους υπόλοιπους

----------

MAIK721 (07-12-19)

----------


## MAIK721

:Σκέψη: Εδώ έχουμε ακριβώς το αντίθετο .Καθόλου ήχο.Κάτι μου λέει απ΄τα λιγα που ξέρω ότι δεν θα δουλέψει κανένα κύκλωμα που έβαλα γιατί προορίζεται αποκλειστικά για τηλέφωνο.  Προσπάθησα να βρώ περισσότερες πληροφορίες για την συσκευή αλλά τίποτα.Ούτε για την ε272  Ουτε γράφουν τίποτα επάνω. Και πάλι ευχαριστώ! :Smile: 

http://www.grix.it/viewer.php?page=10815

http://mylothehack.altervista.org/fo...pic.php?t=2673

----------


## MAIK721

Tελικά δούλεψε!!  :Biggrin: Είχα μία ατελή ένωση στον emitter του τρανζίστορ. Καμία σχέση ο ήχος με πριν!
Έχω όμως πολύ έντονο feedback (?). Mικροφωνισμό. 


Σε απόσταση 40  εκατοστών από το ηχείο δεν έχει πρόβλημα. Μπήκε και σε καπάκια από παλιά ακουστικά.
Ersatzschaltung für Kohlemikrofon.JPG
IMG_20191210_032909[1].jpgIMG_20191210_033409[1].jpgIMG_20191209_233029[1].jpgIMG_20191209_233051[1].jpg


Τι μπορώ να κάνω για να μειώσω το feedback? Να το εξαφανίσω μάλλον!
Το ηχείο που έχει τώρα είναι 20ohm(μετρημένο) και περίπου 0,25w . Να αλλάξω το ηχείο με κάποιο άλλο που έχω με 8 ohm 4w?
Nα βάλω κάποια άλλη αντίσταση μεγαλύτερη από 15k ? Αυτή την στιγμή μου δίνει 6 volt το μικρόφωνο το οποίο είναι ανώνυμο. 
Να βάλω κάποιο άλλο μικρόφωνο?

Aν το καταφέρω ,λογικά θα φτιάξω άλλο ένα και για το δέυτερο θυροτηλέφωνο με την προσθήκη κάποιου ποτενσιόμετρου για την ένταση του ήχου όπως πολύ σωστά παρατήρησε και ο her προηγουμένως.

Το μόνο που δουλεύει είναι αν περιτυλίξω όλην την πλακέτα με αφρώδες υλικό . Εντελώς μπακαλίστικο .
 :Confused1: 

Help please =λίγη βοήθεια παρακαλώ 

Και πάλι Ευχαριστώ πολύ για την φιλοξενία και για την όποια βοήθεια  :Smile:

----------


## MAIK721

Problem  Solved Αφού δοκίμασα σαν μόνωση -φίλτρο διάφορους αφρούς που είχα, τελικά κατέληξα σε μονωτική ταινία να κλείσει τις τρύπες. 
Ανοίχτηκαν επιμελώς κάποιες από αυτές (5 6 στο σύνολο) σε κατεύθυνση αντίθετη από την θέση του μικροφώνου. Χωρίς μικροφωνισμούς και πολύ καλό ήχο.

Για εφαρμογή σε τηλέφωνο όπως φαίνεται στο βίντεο(σελ7) μπορεί και να μην υπάρχει πρόβλημα, αλλά στο θυροτηλέφωνο είναι αρκετά κοντά με αποτέλεσμα τον πολύ άσχημο μικροφωνισμό. 
Ισως  την επόμενη φορά να βάλω στην θέση του 15Κ ένα ποτενσιόμετρο για την ένταση του ήχου.

Οτι μπόρεσα έκανα με τις ελάχιστες γνώσεις που έχω αλλά  διαβάζω όσα μπορώ και από εδώ όταν υπάρχει πρακτικό πρόβλημα.  :Smile: 
IMG_20191210_180116[1].jpgIMG_20191210_200947[1].jpgIMG_20191210_204756[1].jpg

----------


## MAIK721

Επειδή είχαμε επιτυχία με το πρώτο αλλά και γιατί η επανάληψη είναι μήτηρ μαθήσεως αποφάσισα να φτιάξω και ένα δεύτερο για το 2ο θυροτηλέφωνο. 
Αν και μόλις τώρα διαπίστωσα ότι μου έδωσε μία λάθος αντίσταση. :Glare:  Τεσπα μην το κάνω θέμα για 0,00005 λεπτά αλλά είναι το τρέξιμο όταν δεν τα έχεις.
Αυτήν την φορά θα προστεθεί και ένα τρίμερ. Μπορεί κάποιος να με βοηθήσει πως θα το συνδέσω στο κύκλωμα ? Θα μπει στην θέση της R1? και πως?
Το κύκλωμα είναι 2 ποστ πριν
IMG_20191211_160551[1].jpg

Επι της ευκαιρίας προσθέτω μία ακόμη κατασκευή στην λίστα https://www.pa3esy.nl/military/us/hm..._electret.html

----------


## MAIK721

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 79588Συνημμένο Αρχείο 79587Συνημμένο Αρχείο 79590Συνημμένο Αρχείο 79591

Έτοιμο και το δεύτερο  :Rolleyes: . Το τρίμερ γεφυρώθηκε από την πάνω μεριά γιατί δεν μου έβγαινε η τριγωνομετρία από κάτω και παίζεΙ καλά μέχρι τα 6 Kohm. Μετά αρχίζει η παραμόρφωση. Δεν το τοποθέτησα , το κράτησα μαζί με το παλιό του κάρβουνου σαν ανταλλακτικό.

Τυχών παρατηρήσεις  είναι ευπρόσδεκτες  :Smile:

----------


## xristosglezellis

> Και βρισκόμαστε κάπου εδώ. Νόμιζα ότι θα ήταν εύκολο αλλά μου έφαγε εχθές πολλές ώρες. Εντελώς αρχάριος στις κολλήσεις. 'Ημουν τυχερός μάλλον και δεν μου κολλήσαν μεταξύ τους τα ποδαράκια.Για το μικρόφωνο δεν ήμουν σίγουρος που θα πάει το + και που η γείωση. Τα σημείωσα όλα γιατί μπορεί και να τα έβαζα ανάποδα
> Για το μόνο που δεν έιμαι σίγουρος και το είδα τελευταία στιγμή είναι ο πυκνωτής, γιατί του ζήτησα 16v και τελικά μου έδωσε 25V 100 uF. Στην χειρότερη προβλέπω να έχω παράσιτα στον ήχο?΄Ολα τα υπόλοιπα είναι σωστά. Μην δίνετε σημασία που έγραψα electron αντί για electret. Λογικά αύριο θα το τελειώσω και θα το δοκιμάσω . Για πρώτη φορά πάει καλά .
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 79491Συνημμένο Αρχείο 79492Συνημμένο Αρχείο 79493



Έχεις λάθος στο σχέδιο με την γέφυρα "κωλο-κωλο" παίρνεις - πολικοτητα εκεί πάει κ το - του μικροφώνου "μυτη-μυτη" + πολικοτητα.

----------


## Telis123

> Γεια σας κυριοι. Εχω ενα παμπαλαιο θυροτηλεφωνο  URMET 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 67514 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 67515Συνημμένο Αρχείο 67516
> που μικροφωνιζει οταν παταω την ομιλια και το buzzer μολις που ακουγεται και με διακοπες (πχ σαν να φορτιζει ενας πυκνωτης και να χτυπαει λιγο και να επαναλαμβανει την διαδικασια). Εχει 6 καλωδια (νομιζω τα λενε 4+Ν γιατι τα δυο ειναι γειωση, ετσι?).
> Με τι μπορω να το αντικαταστησω?  
> Ευχαριστω




Εχω και εγω το πιο πανω θυροτηλεφωνο και δεν χτυπαει πια το buzzer και μικροφωνιζει, μηπως γνωριζετε με τι μπορω να το αλλαξω και με πια συνδεσμολογια ( αν το εχει κανει καποιος ή αν γνωριζει / δεν λεει καπου ουτε πιο μοντελο ειναι ) γιατι οσο και αν προσπαθησα και οπου και αν ρωτησα δεν βρηκα καμια λυση ουτε καποιος επαγγελματιας με βοηθησε.
Στην εισοδο εχω στο πανω μερος μεγαφωνο και στο κατω μικροφωνο.

----------


## xristosglezellis

> Εχω και εγω το πιο πανω θυροτηλεφωνο και δεν χτυπαει πια το buzzer και μικροφωνιζει, μηπως γνωριζετε με τι μπορω να το αλλαξω και με πια συνδεσμολογια ( αν το εχει κανει καποιος ή αν γνωριζει / δεν λεει καπου ουτε πιο μοντελο ειναι ) γιατι οσο και αν προσπαθησα και οπου και αν ρωτησα δεν βρηκα καμια λυση ουτε καποιος επαγγελματιας με βοηθησε.
> Στην εισοδο εχω στο πανω μερος μεγαφωνο και στο κατω μικροφωνο.



Αλλαγή buzzer

----------


## xristosglezellis

> Και βρισκόμαστε κάπου εδώ. Νόμιζα ότι θα ήταν εύκολο αλλά μου έφαγε εχθές πολλές ώρες. Εντελώς αρχάριος στις κολλήσεις. 'Ημουν τυχερός μάλλον και δεν μου κολλήσαν μεταξύ τους τα ποδαράκια.Για το μικρόφωνο δεν ήμουν σίγουρος που θα πάει το + και που η γείωση. Τα σημείωσα όλα γιατί μπορεί και να τα έβαζα ανάποδα
> Για το μόνο που δεν έιμαι σίγουρος και το είδα τελευταία στιγμή είναι ο πυκνωτής, γιατί του ζήτησα 16v και τελικά μου έδωσε 25V 100 uF. Στην χειρότερη προβλέπω να έχω παράσιτα στον ήχο?΄Ολα τα υπόλοιπα είναι σωστά. Μην δίνετε σημασία που έγραψα electron αντί για electret. Λογικά αύριο θα το τελειώσω και θα το δοκιμάσω . Για πρώτη φορά πάει καλά .
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 79491Συνημμένο Αρχείο 79492Συνημμένο Αρχείο 79493



Όχι δε παίζει σημαντικό ρόλο γιατί δε του δίνεις παραπάνω βολτ αλλά λιγότερα η διαφορά είναι μικρή άρα μπορεί και φορτίζει τα farad είναι η χωρητικοτητα.
Στο κύκλωμα η λειτουργία του μαζί με την αντίσταση είναι ΦΙΛΤΡΟ από παραμόρφωση, σταθερή τάση άρα καλύτερη κυματομορφή.

----------


## matrix

Καλησπερα.  Μετα απο αλλαγη μπουτονιερας απο τον διαχειριστη
το  ακουστικο του θυροτηλεφωνου μικροφωνιζει σαν τρελο οταν το σηκωνω.
Δεν μπορεις να το βαλεις στο αυτι σου.
Ταυτοχρονα σαν σειρηνα ακουγεται επισης και το μεγαφωνο της εισοδου
Σε ενα αλλο διαμερισμα που ρωτησα δεν εχουν προβλημα.
Μεχρι εχτες πριν την αλλαγη δεν ειχα κανενα προβλημα επι 30 χρονια.
Τι στο διατανο εκανε ο μαστρο- μητσος που αλλαξε την μπουτονιερα?

----------


## matrix

> Καλησπερα.  Μετα απο αλλαγη μπουτονιερας απο τον διαχειριστη
> το  ακουστικο του θυροτηλεφωνου μικροφωνιζει σαν τρελο οταν το σηκωνω.
> Δεν μπορεις να το βαλεις στο αυτι σου.
> Ταυτοχρονα σαν σειρηνα ακουγεται επισης και το μεγαφωνο της εισοδου
> Σε ενα αλλο διαμερισμα που ρωτησα δεν εχουν προβλημα.
> Μεχρι εχτες πριν την αλλαγη δεν ειχα κανενα προβλημα επι 30 χρονια.
> Τι στο διατανο εκανε ο μαστρο- μητσος που αλλαξε την μπουτονιερα?



Λυθηκε με βαμβακι μπροστα στην καψα του μεγαφωνου του ακουστικου.

----------

mikemtb (22-12-21)

----------


## Jimgun

Καλησπέρα κύριοι, μου έφεραν αυτό το θυροτηλέφωνο για να αλλάξω το παλιό αλλά δεν το έχω  ξανακάνει. Το καινούργιο είναι BITRON AV1407/002 το παλιό είναι ανώνυμο,  είναι έτσι συνδεδεμένο όπως θα δείτε στην πρώτη φωτογραφία 1. Πώς  μπαίνουν τα καλώδια στο καινούργιο; Δεν βρήκα κάποιες οδηγίες από το  παλιό.

1.jpg

Το καινούργιο είναι αυτό.
2.jpg
και οι μόνες οδηγίες που βρήκα απο το καινούργιο.
3.jpg
Ευχαριστώ προκαταβολικά

----------


## her

> Καλησπέρα κύριοι, μου έφεραν αυτό το θυροτηλέφωνο για να αλλάξω το παλιό αλλά δεν το έχω  ξανακάνει. Το καινούργιο είναι BITRON AV1407/002 το παλιό είναι ανώνυμο,  είναι έτσι συνδεδεμένο όπως θα δείτε στην πρώτη φωτογραφία 1. Πώς  μπαίνουν τα καλώδια στο καινούργιο; Δεν βρήκα κάποιες οδηγίες από το  παλιό.
> 
> 1.jpg
> 
> Το καινούργιο είναι αυτό.
> 2.jpg
> και οι μόνες οδηγίες που βρήκα απο το καινούργιο.
> 3.jpg
> Ευχαριστώ προκαταβολικά



Δεν ταιριάζει αυτό που σου έδωσαν

----------


## Jimgun

Υπέροχα, ευχαριστώ  για την απάντηση σου.
Μπορείς να μου προτείνεις κάποιο που ταιριάζει?

----------


## her

https://www.digas-service.gr/bitron-tline-universal

https://www.digas-service.gr/golmar-t-510r

----------


## ipp

Την καλησπέρα μου! 
Σε (παλιό) σύστημα θυροτηλεφώνου Amplyvox / Vivavoce που καλύπτει 1ο και 2ο όροφο ιδιόκτητης οικοδομής (ενισχυτής 428 / χωνευτά θυροτηλέφωνα 441 στους ορόφους  – παραθέτω σχετικές φωτό παρακάτω), η επικοινωνία με τον 2ο όροφο είναι απρόσκοπτη ενώ δε δουλεύει το μικρόφωνο άνθρακα του 1ου ορόφου (από το θυροτηλέφωνο του 1ου ορόφου ακούω κανονικά, χωρίς όμως να ακούγομαι).

Διαβάζοντας το παρόν νήμα καταλαβαίνω ότι έχω *ίσως* τις παρακάτω 3 λύσεις:
(α) να αντικαταστήσω ολόκληρο το θυροτηλέφωνό μου με ένα άλλο της urmet εφόσον υπάρχει ισοδυναμία.
(β) να αγοράσω ένα τηλέφωνο της urmet με σκοπό να κανιβαλίσω το μικρόφωνο άνθρακα του και να αντικαταστήσω το δικό μου (μια λύση που θα προμτιούσα επειδή το παλιό μου είναι χωνευτό ενώ της urmet επιτοίχιο)
(γ) να υλοποιήσω ένα μικροκύκλωμα με πυκνωτικό μικρόφωνο (τύπου electret) – δεν έχω την υπομονή αυτό τον καιρό να ασχοληθώ όμως…

Τι θα μου προτείνατε ;

Ίσως είναι σημαντικό να αναφέρω πως έχοντας ξεκουμπώσει τους ακροδέκτες του μικροφώνου στο δικό μου 441, μετρώ πάνω τους τάση 13.5V όταν πατώ το κουμπί ενδοεπικοινωνίας.

428-0.jpg428-1.jpg441-0.jpg441-1.jpg441-2.jpgμπουτονιέρα.jpg


Ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων!

----------

